# Part time "Game Master for outbound training " needed in Bandung Indonesia



## bumikahyangan (Apr 16, 2009)

We are "Villa outbound Bumikahyangan" Bandung West Java Indonesia . We are specialist in providing corporate / school outbound activities . We need Native english speaking to be our team , No experience needed . We also need YOGA (Meditation ) teacher to guide our " spiritual / retreat outbound programs".
If you are interested in , please dont hesitate to cantact me via HP : 08159062990. [/COLOR][/B]


----------

